# Mucocele of lip



## dbri806411

Good Monday morning to everyone.  I need a tie breaker.  I have an excision of lower lip mucocele,  How would you code it?  the lesion was lifted and excised then cauterizeed and closed with catgut suture with a single stitch.  I was looking at 40812.  Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance,
Darlene Britton


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would also go w/ 40812


----------

